# Anybody in contact with DeShawn?



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2006)

i've been trying to get in contact with deshawn lately but haven't heard back. i sent a couple emails about 5 days ago i think. email down again? u there deshawn? :shock: :wink:


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Apr 12, 2006)

He hasnt been around for a few days, but i wouldnt worry, he does this from time to time. Its annoying but otherwise he is always reliable.


----------



## Lukony (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, I got an order from him not to long ago maybe a week ago but I did notice he was selling some of his mantids on the thread because of something coming up. So, it might be that.


----------



## Ian (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, I wouldn't worry about that  

He will be back shortly.


----------

